# How to remove 1970 Center console?



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a 1970 GTO that I want to replace the slider dust cover for the auto-shifter. I removed 2 screws and 2 bolts (from a bracket) and the console is loose but the shifter (with the knob off) still wants to come with the console. The shifter will even move side to side with the console (I'm guessing something is not connected ...).


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I changed my stock shifter for a Dual-Gate in my 69 years ago, so I am kinda fuzzy on how the stock one mounts. I know the trim piece(chrome with woodgrain sticker on 69) that covers the shifter is held in with spring clips and pops out. I think the shifter is bolted to the console under there. It is also bolted to the trans tunnel with two brackets, sounds like yours may be loose.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope this link works and I hope it helps. If not search google books for GTO Restoration Guide. It gives step by step breakdown of the automatic console.

Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 - Google Books


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Amigo-2k said:


> I have a 1970 GTO that I want to replace the slider dust cover for the auto-shifter. I removed 2 screws and 2 bolts (from a bracket) and the console is loose but the shifter (with the knob off) still wants to come with the console. The shifter will even move side to side with the console (I'm guessing something is not connected ...).


pop off the trim piece and there are 4 bolts under there.


----------



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

God bless the internet ... I stuck my hand in the shifter plate and pulled it right up .... DOH!


----------



## Tweety70 (Nov 17, 2013)

Amigo

Did you end up having to remove the console or just the faceplate? I am asking because I need to do the same thing .


Tks


----------

